# FS: BNIB Aqueon Pro 250 Watt Aquarium Heater (Reduced Price) -- Sold



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Aqueon Pro 250 Precision Calibrated Aquarium Heater features a power monitor light that reads red when the heater is heating and green when the aquarium has reached the set temperature.

For aquariums up to 90 gallons
Shatterproof and nearly indestructible. Durable aluminum core. No glass components.
Electronic thermostat for accurate temperature settings and safety. Accurate temperature settings within +/- 1 degree F.
Automatically turns off if the heater is left out of the water. Resets and works normally when placed back in the water.
Fully submersible. Can be placed vertically or horizontally in an aquarium.
Suction cups and 6 ft cord included
For freshwater and marine aquariums

Retail Price: $44 ($39 + tax)
Asking Price: $36


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

daily bump


----------

